# Online Tailors



## Supe (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyone ever used any of the online tailor/custom clothing suppliers?

The more I work out, the more disproportionate I get from the off the shelf cuts of clothing.  I have found one make/model of dress shirt that comes close to fitting, and it is often not available in my size (frequently sold out).  Pants are a nightmare with a bigger waist, short inseam, and big thighs (pocket poofing and ripped crotches are not unusual).  Suit coats aren't even in the ballpark - the last place I went to, the lady just laughed and said "no way".  Anything that I can even fit my arms or shoulders into doesn't sit right in the neck, and is so big in the midsection that I look like a little kid playing dress-up from Dad's closet.  I've outgrown all my business/formal wear, and literally don't even own a suit to wear for funerals or job interviews.

Heavily contemplating trying out Mtailor or similar company.  It seems I can at least buy a suit for under a grand online, whereas I'm getting $1500-$2000 quotes locally with huge (read "yuge") lead times.  Considering it may not fit again a year from now, I refuse to plunk down any cash for something "bespoke".  $600-$800 for a suit and $70/shirt I can stomach, which seems to be what I'm finding online.

Anyone have any experiences, good or bad?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2017)

since he isn't on EB as much maybe FB @DVINNY  and ask where he finds his suits?  He has that big body builder upper body problem too.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2017)

DV's a politician.  I'm sure he just used public funds, with no expense spared


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2017)

how do they (online folks) get your measurements?

Is there a K&amp;G near you?  I once had to buy some dress blues in a hurry and the only ones I could find were seriously too large for me and somehow they made it work and you can not even notice - I have no clue how they did it..

They tend to the big and tall crowd so maybe they can make something fit?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2017)

I looked up that mtailor, they basically do a video call/snapchat/FBlive thing with you.  whatever computer program they have uses the video footage and measurements to get the best fit.

Takes the phrase, there's an app for that, to a whole new level


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> how do they (online folks) get your measurements?


Mtailor uses an app.  Some have you measure yourself.  Some have deals where you do a lookup and go get measured.  

I've seen some reviews for Mtailor where its off quite a bit, some where it's damn near perfect.  Both agree the actual quality (stitching, fabric) are pretty good.  They all seem to offer free replacement, modification, or refunds if it doesn't fit, though.  



Road Guy said:


> Is there a K&amp;G near you?


I had never heard of it, but apparently there's one five minutes from my work.  Guess it wouldn't hurt to stop in.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2017)

They cater to the crowd that might wear a funny hat with a feather in it and some square front shoes... but I've gotten a ton of suits from them


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> Mtailor uses an app.  Some have you measure yourself.  Some have deals where you do a lookup and go get measured.


So what, they do one leg, then shift "it" over, then do the other leg. That's how they do pants!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 18, 2017)

If you're due for a vacation in the near future, I would suggest Hong Kong.  There are some seriously skilled tailors in southern China that can take your measurements on Monday, have you come back for a fitting mid-week, and deliver a finished suit by Friday...all for $500 to $1000, depending on what material you choose.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you're due for a vacation in the near future, I would suggest Hong Kong.  There are some seriously skilled tailors in southern China that can take your measurements on Monday, have you come back for a fitting mid-week, and deliver a finished suit by Friday...all for $500 to $1000, depending on what material you choose.


i've heard that before


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> So what, they do one leg, then shift "it" over, then do the other leg. That's how they do pants!!


I guess that's how the app works.  Dance around in front of camera, get suit, then wait for the backroom casting couch calls to come in if you fit their "criteria".



wilheldp_PE said:


> If you're due for a vacation in the near future, I would suggest Hong Kong.  There are some seriously skilled tailors in southern China that can take your measurements on Monday, have you come back for a fitting mid-week, and deliver a finished suit by Friday...all for $500 to $1000, depending on what material you choose.


Cost of the plane ticket puts me back in the "bespoke" price range.  A former friend of mine knew a guy who would take your measurements with him a few times a year when he did business in China, and return back with suits made there like you said.  He'd buy several at a time for people, so they were all on the low end of that range.


----------



## User1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Supe said:


> A former friend of mine knew a guy who would take your measurements with him a few times a year when he did business in China, and return back with suits made there like you said.  He'd buy several at a time for people, so they were all on the low end of that range.


you should find someone who does this. maybe i could start a side hustle.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2017)

You've got a passport, right?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 18, 2017)

Question: is this for your online personality or for real life?

I thought I would just get that out here.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Question: is this for your online personality or for real life?
> 
> I thought I would just get that out here.


Real life.  I am not, in fact, Evil Morty, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 19, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you're due for a vacation in the near future, I would suggest Hong Kong.  There are some seriously skilled tailors in southern China that can take your measurements on Monday, have you come back for a fitting mid-week, and deliver a finished suit by Friday...all for $500 to $1000, depending on what material you choose.


Hadji shop guys did it way cheaper in the 'Stan.  Not really a place you'd want to go for vacation though.

Never got one, but I saw some of their work.  You pick the fabric out and they'd make it for you there at their shop...no sending it off anywhere.  They were good.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 15, 2017)

Supe said:


> Anyone ever used any of the online tailor/custom clothing suppliers?
> 
> The more I work out, the more disproportionate I get from the off the shelf cuts of clothing.  I have found one make/model of dress shirt that comes close to fitting, and it is often not available in my size (frequently sold out).  Pants are a nightmare with a bigger waist, short inseam, and big thighs (pocket poofing and ripped crotches are not unusual).  Suit coats aren't even in the ballpark - the last place I went to, the lady just laughed and said "no way".  Anything that I can even fit my arms or shoulders into doesn't sit right in the neck, and is so big in the midsection that I look like a little kid playing dress-up from Dad's closet.  I've outgrown all my business/formal wear, and literally don't even own a suit to wear for funerals or job interviews.
> 
> ...


of course I am very slow to finally see this  ( I suck, I know)

I get my suits tailor fit, and I pay as much to have them fit as I do to purchase them.  It is pricey.  My tailor told me to get online and order those, and that it would be cheaper.  I haven't done it yet, but am going to soon.  she told me to have her take the exact measurements, and then order it online.  She has done my suits for 20 years now, and must feel sorry for me on how much $$ I've spent.


----------

